# Back-To-Back Florida Timeshare Weeks.



## AwayWeGo (Nov 29, 2007)

In January 2008 -- for the 1st time -- our traditional after-Christmas Florida timeshare vacation will be for 2 consecutive weeks instead of just 1. 

Fortunately*,* thanks to _Instant Exchange_ & _Last Call_*,* we can do that for approximately Motel 6 & Super 8 rates -- _Instant Exchange_ in St. Augustine FL followed by _Last Call_ over in Orlando/Kissimmee FL. 

We'll be gone so long we might actually get homesick -- unless there's a cold snap back home with snow up to the windowsills & ice up to the hubcaps.  Then we won't mind staying south of I-10 as long as we can -- till springtime, anyway. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax Virginia), USA.​


----------



## Dori (Nov 29, 2007)

Vacations in Florida tend to be very addictive, especially when the temperatures up north are frigid and those north winds are howling!  We have gone from one week in March (spring break) to 4 weeks in February since we both retired.  We love being away from winter!

Dori


----------



## JLB (Nov 29, 2007)

We've done back-to-back or back-to-back-to-back since around 1990 or so.  We've never used Bonus Vacations, or the term du jour.


----------



## london (Nov 29, 2007)

*Winter In Florida*

Winter sojourns to Florida are addictive.......

We leave on Jan 11th and will spend 2 weeks in Cocoa Beach, then go over to Treasure Island for 3 weeks.

Alan, enjoy your back to back weeks.....


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 29, 2007)

We also enjoy time away from the cold weather in Michigan and spend at least six weeks visiting our timeshares in Florida.  We're looking at maybe going for 8 weeks this year as we can get bonus weeks at one of our resorts.  Will all depend on how bad the weather gets early part of January.  If weather forecast is for bad weather, we'll leave early - ahead of any storm.  We are so very lucky in that both of us retired at age 50 (and haven't regretted a day of it!) and have the luxury of being able to take off when we want to.

Can't wait to get down to Siesta Key!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB (Nov 29, 2007)

Including down and back weeks from Cape Cod, Ray and Darlene Harper used to do 26 consecutive weeks each winter.  Because of family, most of those weeks were in Orlando, with as many as four, five or six consectuive weeks at one resort.

I'm looking at their itinerary for the year we met with them at Summer Bay.  Their first week was Nov. 1 in Williamsburg.  From Nov. 9 until May 17 they were in Florida.  The multiple weeks at a resort were 3 at Marriott Grande Vista, 4 at OLCC, 2 at Vacation Villas at Titusville, 4 at Summer Bay, 3 at Silver Lake, and 2 each at Camaron Cove and Palm Beach Resort and Beach Club.

Ten of the weeks were Getaways or Bonus Weeks at a total cost of $1457 ($145.70 per week).  15 were exchanges.  To date this, the RCI exchange fee was $129 and the II exchange fee was $121.  The last week was motels on the way back to Cape Cod.


----------



## Whitecapper (Nov 30, 2007)

*Eight weeks in Florida this winter*

We will be in Florida from mid-January to mid-March.

Jan 19 to Feb 2 - Sheraton Vistana Villas (II getaway weeks)

Feb 2 to Feb 9 - Catalina Beach Club in Daytona Beach for Race Week #1 (own unit)

Feb 9 to Feb 16 - Holiday Beach Resort in Pensacola Beach (own unit)

Feb 17 to Feb 24 - Vacation Village at Parkway in Orlando (RCI trade)

Feb 24 to March 2 - Marriott Royal Palms in Orlando (II trade)

March 2 to March 9 - Vacation Village at Weston (RCI trade)

March 9 to March 14 - Visiting wife's sister in Pompano Beach

March 15 to April 5 - Going north to Myrtle Beach - Wyndham Ocean Boulevard (RCI trades)

Maybe we'll see some other TUGGERS along the way!


----------



## VanBlades (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Alan,

My entire family (23) are planning a vacation to Florida this June. I noticed you own at Cypress Pointe phase 1. We are considering renting three 3 bedroom units in Phase 1....Would we be satisfied with the Unit?

Thanks,

Van


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 30, 2007)

*We'll Be At Wndham (FairField) Cypress Palms -- We Rented Out Cypress Pointe Phase I.*




VanBlades said:


> My entire family (23) are planning a vacation to Florida this June. I noticed you own at Cypress Pointe phase 1. We are considering renting three 3 bedroom units in Phase 1....Would we be satisfied with the Unit?


Well, the Cypress Pointe Phase I 3BR units are beautiful, no doubt about it.  (Ditto Phase II, but that's another story.) 

The main thing is how you plan to handle the room assignments among your 23 family members -- based on how many girls, how many boys, the kids' ages, how many couples, etc.  

With three 3BR-3BA units, you'll have 6 master suites (each with with king-size bed) plus 3 small bedrooms each equipped with a twin bed & a 2nd pull-out & pop-up twin-size trundle bed. 




Each 3BR-3BA villa is made up of a 2BR-2BA "A" unit & a connecting 1BR-1BA "B" unit.  It's described as a 3BR "lock-off" because the adjoining "A & "B" units can be used together or locked off & used as separate stand-alone units. 

Each 1BR "B" unit _is_ a master suite. 

Each 2BR "A" unit has a master suite plus that small twin-trundle bedroom.  

The living room in each 2BR "A" unit has a pull-out sleep sofa. 

If everybody in the family gets along congenially & there are lots of kids who won't mind bunking together, it should all work out OK. 

No doubt you'd prefer having all 3 villas right near each other in the same building.  If you let the folks at the front desk know that you're all 1 big extended-family group, I'm sure they'll do all they can to fix you up with all 3 units close together. 

You might enjoy mousing around at the Cypress Pointe web site, which is where the unit floor plan shown above comes from. 

It's a super-nice timeshare resort.  We bought it sight-unseen in 2002, sold it in 2003, then bought it again with eyes wide open in 2006. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 1, 2007)

JLB said:


> Including down and back weeks from Cape Cod, Ray and Darlene Harper used to do 26 consecutive weeks each winter.  Because of family, most of those weeks were in Orlando, with as many as four, five or six consectuive weeks at one resort.
> 
> I'm looking at their itinerary for the year we met with them at Summer Bay.  Their first week was Nov. 1 in Williamsburg.  From Nov. 9 until May 17 they were in Florida.  The multiple weeks at a resort were 3 at Marriott Grande Vista, 4 at OLCC, 2 at Vacation Villas at Titusville, 4 at Summer Bay, 3 at Silver Lake, and 2 each at Camaron Cove and Palm Beach Resort and Beach Club.
> 
> Ten of the weeks were Getaways or Bonus Weeks at a total cost of $1457 ($145.70 per week).  15 were exchanges.  To date this, the RCI exchange fee was $129 and the II exchange fee was $121.  The last week was motels on the way back to Cape Cod.



I remember reading about these people.  They dont know me from Adam but they are my heroes along with many of you.  I plan on joining you all in about 3 years.  I have some family living in Florida so if I dont get every week I have already warned them I will be doing the visitation thing.   They seem to be ok with the grandma coming down.  I figure if I just do timeshares it will be cheaper than buying a second home and I will have more money and time to party, party, party.


----------



## grest (Dec 1, 2007)

We used to visit a couple of weeks in February too...then we moved here three years ago...not so much searching for the right weeks any more
Connie


----------



## JLB (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, I don't know them all that well either, but Ray and Darlene are special people to me also.  Since they are originally Des Moines people, they had that jumpstart on the rest of the world .  

I kidded him because I went to Miss Harper's preschool in Des Moines. 

In addition they have always been willing to care and share.

When me and mine were at OLCC a couple or three times ago, and they were at Summer Bay, they (mostly Ray  ) had us over for a _tour_.  He pretty much had a free run of the place.  They should have been paying him for his enthusiasm.

But, Father Time has his way.    The last I talked to Ray he had passed his timeshares on to his kids.  

I wish them the best and somehow know that Ray can feel that he is in our thoughts, that what he did and shared has shown the way for others.



talkamotta said:


> I remember reading about these people.  They dont know me from Adam but they are my heroes along with many of you.


----------

